# Silver King M1-26X



## John (Dec 8, 2018)

26" M1 Silver King


----------



## catfish (Dec 8, 2018)

Beautiful !!!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Dec 8, 2018)

Amassing bike my friend....


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Dec 15, 2018)

Sweet pair!!!!


----------



## CCBAM (Jun 12, 2019)

What is the handlebar set on the SK nearest the photographer? Is that period correct or was it an option? I’m doing drop bars to get mine rideable but looooooove that look !


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 13, 2019)

Very nice! What a pair!
Hammerhead


----------



## John (Jun 13, 2019)

CCBAM said:


> What is the handlebar set on the SK nearest the photographer? Is that period correct or was it an option? I’m doing drop bars to get mine rideable but looooooove that look !



I think they were first advertised in 1938


----------



## John (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 13, 2019)

CCBAM said:


> What is the handlebar set on the SK nearest the photographer? Is that period correct or was it an option? I’m doing drop bars to get mine rideable but looooooove that look !




They are "Dual Position" bars and used from '38 and '39 for sure but possibly into early '40. The picture labeled above as a '40 (below the ad is actually a '39). These bars have knurling at both positions and must be used with the exclusive Monark "Can't Slip Stem" which is a two piece stem. Pic of my '39 with these bars. V/r Shawn


----------



## CCBAM (Jun 14, 2019)

Thanks for the info...my bike is a bit earlier... love the look.


----------

